# Carrier A/c Went Out On 25Rs



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We have a 2007 Outback 25RSS w/ a Carrier a/c 13,500 BTU. On this last trip out we turned it on one day last week and it didn't kick on. After that one incident, it did come on for a few more days. This past Saturday it went out completely. It makes no sound and does nothing. Some searching let me think it could be the fan motor, but I'd like to hear what others have experienced as far repair or replacement, etc. I'm open to replacing parts myself, replacing the whole unit myself, taking it in for repair, etc. Located in Norfolk, VA and I'm new to the area this week so not familiar w/ repair shops in the area.
Thanks


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We used to own a 2008 21RS and had a similar problem with the AC. It ended up being a loose neutral wire in the neutral bar on the converter. Before you head for the repair shop you might want to unplug the trailer and make sure that all of the hot, neutral and ground wires are tight at the converter connections.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wires do get loose after being bounced around on our roads. Good advice to check them occasionally.

I have the exact same model. I also had a similar issue with our A/C going out on a very (very) hot and muggy trip to a State Park about 2 hours South. We packed up and came home.









I think there was a low amperage issue at the campground. Voltage tested fine, but I didn't have a means to test the amperage. I just knew the breaker was really hot and the A/C would attempt to run for 10 seconds before tripping the breaker. All connections were good. Got it home and the A/C powered right up. I didn't want to run through that scenario again, so I tried installing a hard start kit. While I was up there, I noticed the plastic the A/C was made of was brittle from being in the sun. The shroud was fine, just the inside plastic was brittle. I thought about it a while and replaced the entire unit with a high efficiency Coleman unit that only draws 10 amps.

If you have to work on it, I think you'll find that parts are hard to come by. If you wind up replacing it, a word of advice----just replace the entire thing, both inside and outside components. I tried to keep the Carrier remote because it was cool, but I found it was off by 10 degrees when tied to the Coleman unit.

I still have the old unit---trying to sell it on Craigslist. I would offer it to you for parts, but you're a little far away to pick it up.









Best wishes!


----------



## Ohana6164 (Oct 26, 2014)

We have a 2004 21RS we bought last year that my wife loves. Still in really good shape.

Our fan motor seized up two days into our trip to Springfield, OR this summer. RV shop could get parts fort he original Carrier AC so they replaced the entire unit with a Coleman Mach 3. Some issues to note;

1. The Mach 3 is made for ducted and ductless install.
2. The shop didn't put in foam blocking to keep the cold air running to the ducts, so in the ducted mode the cold air comes out the filters.
3. Ceiling assembly for the new a/c is about 2 inches deep and now the pantry door strikes it when opened about 3/4 of the way.

I can takes off the pantry door for this trip, but still trying to find a slim ceiling assembly to work or make the old ceiling assembly work with the new a/c. Any one run into this before? Advise?


----------



## charlesd (May 16, 2015)

thefulminator said:


> We used to own a 2008 21RS and had a similar problem with the AC. It ended up being a loose neutral wire in the neutral bar on the converter. Before you head for the repair shop you might want to unplug the trailer and make sure that all of the hot, neutral and ground wires are tight at the converter connections.


I have 05 25RSS and no AC this weekend. Same symptoms. AC tries to come on makes a little noise then shuts off. Good electric connection.
Q: where is the converter you mention to check wiring connections?


----------



## Ohana6164 (Oct 26, 2014)

The converter is in the same panel as the breakers. What I forgot to include is that on trying to start it, the breaker tripped (i think that is when the fan motor seized up). I reset the breaker, but no joy. We were boondocking it so I was on the generators. Power was clean, generators didn't trip. (brand new Honda 2100's).
I took it in and the shop couldn't get parts for the Carrier a/c any more. Ended up replacing the whole thing (ouch$$) with a Coleman Mach 3. Runs well, ceiling assembly is not as low profile, and is a ducted / non ducted unit. Means that it has a depth of about 3 inches for the louvers and not as well designed to send the air to the ducts. Minor mods with rigid foam made it better. Unfortunately the pantry door can only about 3/4 of the way before it strikes the ceiling assembly.
I returned to the shop and retrieved the ceiling assembly and remote. Now I have to marry the Coleman A/C rooftop with the Carrier ceiling assembly. Fun stuff!


----------

